# Hausgrind - Made By Knock -



## Mrboots2u

Anyone got one of the first ones then? Let's hear if you did.

Picking up some very favourable reviews on HB threads currently. Looks like next lot due end of jan.


----------



## jeebsy

HB review has got me interested also, looks fantastic for pourover


----------



## lookseehear

I have one of the first batch - I think it's number 10. Loving it so far but still getting used to the grind settings.


----------



## fatboyslim

He he he! Mine is number 8. Also loving it. Amazing grind quality at brewed settings.

Really tasty v60s. Can definitely recommend this. The walnut finish is absolutely stunning.


----------



## michaelg

Yup, I fancy one too for pourover / travel!


----------



## jeebsy

How quick is it at V60 setting?


----------



## lookseehear

18g takes about 30 seconds!


----------



## jeebsy

That's good - my Hario takes about 3 mins for 36g.


----------



## AceyW90

I have number 4!! I am so happy with it - it's just so well made, and good looking, and works beautifully!

Firstly, it arrived in a lovely wooden box, had a long-handled brush to help clean it, and Peter at Madebyknock sent some fantastic instructions by email!









Secondly, it is solidly made, but doesn't feel clunky or overly large. It fits nicely in the hand, and the circle the lever arm makes is comfortable. Easy to grind with, easy to set the grind fineness, and it when grinding the setting doesn't slip and the arm doesn't jam or jump.

Thirdly, I grind about 40g in about 2 minutes (this is a guesstimate - I haven't actually timed)...but I may be slow, I'm not used to hand grinders (yet!). It seems a perfectly reasonable grind time, and it's not like it's particularly hard work - I admit I have fallen in love with being able to feel the beans grinding right under my fingertips!

I'm currently using mine to make filter coffee in my Chemex, and the whole process is a joy! Generally speaking I can start grinding as kettle comes to boil, then after grinding take kettle off the heat and empty the warming/rinsing water from the Chemex and mugs - then good to go with ground coffee, hot Chemex, and hot water.

















Could not be happier!!

Ant.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent thank you , looking for one for syphon and drip. Would be interested in using it occasionally for espresso . Anyone tried yet? See the yanks are saying it makes a good espresso grind too.


----------



## AceyW90

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent thank you , looking for one for syphon and drip. Would be interested in using it occasionally for espresso . Anyone tried yet? See the yanks are saying it makes a good espresso grind too.


I should have mentioned that I will be trying mine out for espresso, and Turkish, so I'll let you know how I get on!!


----------



## lookseehear

Just made a big French press for the wife and myself. It absolutely breezed through 45g and the consistency looks really excellent. Enjoying the brew now (7 mins steep, could have been a minute or two longer but getting hassled because we need to go shopping!).

The more I use it the more I think this is probably the last grinder I'll need for brewed coffee.


----------



## garydyke1

possibly want one!


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> The more I use it the more I think this is probably the last grinder I'll need for brewed coffee.


This! Starting to think I don't need the Preciso anymore. Also wtf, Herman?


----------



## lookseehear

Herman Ze German! Here's a pic of the consistency at 15:00 on the knock scale.


----------



## CallumT

I tried going on there we page to buy one a few times in the last month but no luck, does anyone know when the next batch will be available?

I would order an OE grinder but I really can't be arsed with all the export duty and shipping ect. Same thing with ordering some smaller bits from espresso parts


----------



## lookseehear

CallumT said:


> I tried going on there we page to buy one a few times in the last month but no luck, does anyone know when the next batch will be available?
> 
> I would order an OE grinder but I really can't be arsed with all the export duty and shipping ect. Same thing with ordering some smaller bits from espresso parts


Send peter a message on Facebook, he can be a bit slow to reply but probably the best way to contact him.


----------



## CallumT

Sweet, thanks lookseehear will drop him a message today


----------



## 4515

I'm checking the site waiting for the next batch. Will be using it for pour overs and to take on holiday with decent beans for Aeropress


----------



## Neill

I think he said there will be no waiting list for the next batch, just first come first served. Still to announce when.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I concur that it's going to be first come first served with orders however there'll be some advance warning of a couple of days on the Facebook page. End of Jan was the approximate timeframe


----------



## Orangertange

So what's the cost? Pretty hard to find out


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Orangertange said:


> So what's the cost? Pretty hard to find out


Around £130-£150 depending on finish.


----------



## Neill

They put the prices up on Facebook the first time. They were between 120 and 150 depending on your wood choice.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Beech £120 (natural or tobacco)

Walnut £130

Cocobolo £150


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Beech £120 (natural or tobacco)
> 
> Walnut £130
> 
> Cocobolo £150


What is co lobo?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> What is co lobo?


Not sure but it looks amazing red/brown with a lovely grain. Think it was quite limited numbers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> What is co lobo?


More expensive than walnut by the looks of things!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I get the impression it can be a bit random in it's pattern so it will be unique. Expensive as well!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I get the impression it can be a bit random in it's pattern so it will be unique. Expensive as well!


Anyone got a picture ?


----------



## Neill

The middle one. Hope they don't mind, just copied that off their Facebook page.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Here's a link also to the 4 types for comparison (but as tampers)


__
http://instagr.am/p/gaa7gkAyhC/


----------



## Neill

It doesn't actually say if you can get all the woods for the second run.


----------



## Milesy

I have received mine and getting great results out it so far. Nice clean aeropress brews.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3tj5uzn01wz34i8/IMG_2325.JPG

A pic of my preferred aeropress grind.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nh4n5xpuvtg4q80/IMG_2327.JPG


----------



## Milesy

I am number 9 by the way, and it took me about 25 seconds to grind 16g at the pretty fine setting for my aeropress (10 on the dial)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Milesy said:


> I am number 9 by the way, and it took me about 25 seconds to grind 16g at the pretty fine setting for my aeropress (10 on the dial)


Impressive.....want one!


----------



## jeebsy

Milesy said:


> I have received mine and getting great results out it so far. Nice clean aeropress brews.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3tj5uzn01wz34i8/IMG_2325.JPG
> 
> A pic of my preferred aeropress grind.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/nh4n5xpuvtg4q80/IMG_2327.JPG


You're not milesy from the slam board are you?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Price now on the website (note you can't order yet):

Beech £120

Walnut £130

Other woods to be made available occasionally


----------



## AliC

Does anyone know if one of these would grind fine enough for espresso?

Would be a bit of a stretch to have one of these to grind just for filter. But they do look nice. Mmmmm........


----------



## DavidBondy

I don't have one - and already having both Rosco and Porlex Mini hand grinders, I'm not planning to buy a third, but I understand that they will even grind fine enough for Turkish.

I do agree that they are really good looking though!

David


----------



## jeebsy

AliC said:


> Does anyone know if one of these would grind fine enough for espresso?
> 
> Would be a bit of a stretch to have one of these to grind just for filter. But they do look nice. Mmmmm........


On home barista they've got espresso from it


----------



## AliC

jeebsy said:


> On home barista they've got espresso from it


Thanks.

Think I might treat myself if they ever put the things on the shop side of their web page. Can always use it for filter/French press if it turns out to be too much of a [email protected] for every day espresso.


----------



## jeebsy

Could be fine if you only have a shot or two, any more and it might get a bit tiresome


----------



## Milesy

jeebsy said:


> You're not milesy from the slam board are you?


Yeah that was me.


----------



## mikeofbse

Any one know where I can access a Hausgrind manual on line? Grinder came today - looks lovely - but setting it is not intuitive, and no manual.


----------



## froggystyle

mikeofbse said:


> Any one know where I can access a Hausgrind manual on line? Grinder came today - looks lovely - but setting it is not intuitive, and no manual.


I have an instruction manual i can mail you?


----------



## mikeofbse

No link?

Can't PM, not enough posts!


----------



## froggystyle

Instructions sent.


----------



## Sjone

Hi, can I please kindly ask for instruction manual for Hausgrinder as well? Thank you


----------



## NickdeBug

@froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle

Errr no idea what i did with them...


----------



## PPapa

Could anyone compare Feldgrind vs Hausgrind?

I have returned Lido 2 as I had number of problems with it. I currently have Feldgrind and would need something for home use. Feldgrind is okay, but it has too small hopper for me (I grind up to 45g at some times) and would prefer fixed handle for easier use. Also quite tempted by a wooden one! Also, are the grind settings comparable between Feldgrind/Hausgrind? Like if I use 3.6 for Chemex on Feldgrind, is it going to be the same on Hausgrind? That would save me a lot of faff...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Owned a wood Hausgrind which developed a problem - wood barrel detached itself from the burr assembly. MbK supplied a replaced aluminium barrel which I found more solid. Grind settings on Hausgrind and Felgrind are not identical. Personally prefer the Felgrind - smaller, lighter and more portable. But if you want to grind more beans in one go, Hausgrind is hard to beat but bear in mind, once the handle is fitted, it's not designed to be repeatedly removed as there is an 'o' ring which will sustain damage.


----------



## Jon

I'm using the Feldgrind with the Brazen and I just grind 34g - for example - then add another 20g half way through. The grind chamber can handle the 54g, just not the bean chamber.


----------



## PPapa

jonc said:


> I'm using the Feldgrind with the Brazen and I just grind 34g - for example - then add another 20g half way through. The grind chamber can handle the 54g, just not the bean chamber.


I remember I once got the grind chamber so full that it started pushing the burrs and the gap was becoming smaller and smaller. I cannot remember in what situation that happened, though! I will try again as it seemed like it fits my usual Chemex dose, I just empty it before it's too late.

Not sure whether it's worth splashing money on Hausgrind given I've got Feldgrind. Especially given that the grind quality will be the same anyway.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I seem to be settling on the Hausgrind as the manual grinder for me, Yesterday making coffee for 4 proved far too much for my slim. I had been having coffee maybe once every 3 or 4 days for quite sometime and felt that the slim was sufficient. Now though it simply will not do. So away from the once wished for Tanzania I will be happy with a manual. Is the anodized good in the hand? Grip wise that is, I know it won't look as good (to many) as the wood but for function is it ok? I am concerned it may slip from the hand and in doing so get damaged.


----------



## risky

PPapa said:


> (I grind up to 45g at some times) and would prefer fixed handle for easier use.


You must have arms like popeye! What's the dose for?

I'd be looking at electric if I was regularly grinding that much by hand.


----------



## PPapa

risky said:


> You must have arms like popeye! What's the dose for?
> 
> I'd be looking at electric if I was regularly grinding that much by hand.


Well, it's not for spro and I am a climber (amateur, not professional*), so my forearm/grip strength is slightly better. It's for 45g:750g Chemex brews in early morning so I can fill up both Contigo flask for coffee throughout the day (coffee at uni is shite, but there are few nice places within 5-10 minutes) and a mug for breakfast. Doesn't really take too long, but I can grind faster than 1g/s. The reason I'm not getting electric grinder or espresso machine is that I would waken up my flatmates. I work before I go to the uni. That sounds messed up as most of my lectures start at 10am this term!

* - one of the strongest climbers (not the best IMHO) did a one finger pull-up with 15kg additional weight the other day. That dude would probably be crushing beans instead of grinding them lol.


----------



## Jon

risky said:


> You must have arms like popeye! What's the dose for?
> 
> I'd be looking at electric if I was regularly grinding that much by hand.


54g on the Feldgrind is like 7g on the Skerton.


----------



## Step21

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I seem to be settling on the Hausgrind as the manual grinder for me, Yesterday making coffee for 4 proved far too much for my slim. I had been having coffee maybe once every 3 or 4 days for quite sometime and felt that the slim was sufficient. Now though it simply will not do. So away from the once wished for Tanzania I will be happy with a manual. Is the anodized good in the hand? Grip wise that is, I know it won't look as good (to many) as the wood but for function is it ok? I am concerned it may slip from the hand and in doing so get damaged.


Never had any problems with my anodised Hausgrind. It can feel a little cold on the hand being metal and IMO would benefit from a rubber sleeve for extra grip and a cover to slip on top (to stop the odd piece of bean flying out - i've shaped and cut out a couple of bits of cardboard which i slip together before grinding). I've never come anywhere close to dropping it.

In terms of speed/effort of grinding it is ridiculously easy. For drip you can munch through the beans as the kettle is boiling, even espresso really is not much effort. You get the odd bean that seems more difficult to grind than most. Comparing it to something like a Hario Skerton - it's night and day.


----------



## funinacup

My mrs knocked mine off the shelf above the sink and the (plastic) sink broke!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

So it may benefit from something to help it in the hand, I went for a very fine grind for the aeropress the other day and soon changed my mind and ground slightly more coarse, I will not be in a rush to do it again, 45g took ages. Mind you the Lido on here the other day tempted me but I need the Mrs to sign off on any purchase and with the money lost into the car this past week now isn't the time to approach her. hopefully the anodised haus hangs around a week or so. thank you.


----------



## risky

CoffeeJohnny said:


> So it may benefit from something to help it in the hand, I went for a very fine grind for the aeropress the other day and soon changed my mind and ground slightly more coarse, I will not be in a rush to do it again, 45g took ages. Mind you the Lido on here the other day tempted me but I need the Mrs to sign off on any purchase and with the money lost into the car this past week now isn't the time to approach her. hopefully the anodised haus hangs around a week or so. thank you.


You were grinding 45g for Aeropress?!


----------



## Kyle T

Can someone link to the review? Also excuse my ignorance but I recently went from a Hario to a Porlex and the difference is night and day I'm my opinion. How much better can this be to say a porlex besides build quality?


----------



## MWJB

Depends how much coffee you need to grind, how quickly and whether your brew method is susceptible to suspended solids in the cup.

If you're grinding smallish doses (~15g/?) for paper filtered brews French press, you may not notice a big difference in the cup (all else being equal). However, larger doses (20g+) will be a breeze & much faster with a MBK/Lido.

Don't underestimate the joy of using a beautiful tool though. The Porlex is great value for money, but fit & finish of the others makes the whole experience much less of a chore (along with aforementioned grinding speed).


----------



## Syenitic

A porlex tall was my first portable hand grinder, lived with it both at home and work, ditching an old gaggia MM electric burr grinder in the process. Then bought my daughter an aeropress and a Hario as a birthday gift. I thought the Hario was actually better than the Porlex despite the burrs being almost identical, it just seemed more solid in the feedback it gave during the grind.

Having become fed up with the time it took to grind and on the advice I received by a Hausgrind owner I bit the bullet. So besides the build quality, the Hausgrind is for me so much better because:

1. It is not stepped in its adjustment like the two Japanese grinders.

2. The adjustment is made outside the grinder body using an easily read and turned adjustment knob, not via a clicky nut below the burrs.

3. The ceramic burrs of porlex and hario cling to the oils liberated from the coffee, I was forever taking it apart and washing. It may be the steel Haus/Feldgring burrs do something similar, but its not obvious.

4. Hausgrind equals my Super Jolly for consistency, but its not as quick for espresso grinds, but generally less retention (bean dependent)

5. Hausgrind is an order of magnitude quicker.

6. Aesthetics, especially the wood ones are IMO a design classic already. Sadly mine is the black aluminium one.

7. Hausgrind handle is solidly fixed in place behind the adjustment knob, I got so frustrated with the porlex handle constantly popping off. This does make the Hausgrind in third place in the portability stakes though.

On the negative side are the obvious order delays and horror stories about PayPAL disputes and credit card chargebacks. But as far as the product (and aftersales support I've reveived) is concerned, I doubt there are (m)any that can better it in its class.

I don't think I ever saw a 'formal' review, but there are plenty of detailed user-experience write ups out there.


----------



## Daren

Syenitic said:


> 6. Aesthetics, especially the wood ones are IMO a design classic already. Sadly mine is the black aluminium one.


I agree with your review Syenitic - apart from point 6. I prefer the look and feel of the black aluminium one - stealthy and robust! All personal opinion of course. I think if my house exploded in a massive fireball the only thing that would remain in the pile of rubble would be my black Hausgrind.

After sales service was great for me too - small issue quickly resolved.


----------

